# Bifocal readers



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone out there know where you can get the bifocal strips that you cam put inside your sunglasses I know there's a lot more out there than me That can't see the hook Without having to put readers on Thanks


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

never heard of them but i would like to have a pair myself


----------



## Dmelcher (Apr 20, 2010)

I bought sunglasses with the readers in them. Tryed the plastic strips that you put on your glasses put they keep coming off. I bought Ono sunglasses from there web site and love them. Also they have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Word is, Wally World sells them, or at least they used to.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Bought some polarized bi-focal readers at Cabelas two years ago. They work real well, can tie with them and read well. Don't spot redfish real well with them but that's never been my strong suit.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Y'all gonna burn your leaders in two.


----------



## JD slayer (Jul 9, 2013)

We have warp around tinted safety glasses with magnification at the place I work.
Try Google I am sure you can find them somewhere.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

You might check Lowes and Home Depot for the sunglass safety readers. I've got a pair of Ono's, they're OK.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Well I have sevrel par of Coastals I'd like to keek using Great in the sun and seeing in the water but the older you get your arms aren't long enoff anymore


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

I put these in my scuba mask and they work fine, not perfect but I can read my gauges.

http://www.amazon.com/health-personal-care/dp/B001RRTDJO


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Are they pretty flexible


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Academy and Bass Pro used to carry the sunglasses with the built in bifocals. I've bought several pairs there over the years. They are also available on line, but I like to try stuff like that on before I buy.


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

bowhunt said:


> Are they pretty flexible


Yes. They should work on wrap around shades.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

This is how I resolved that problem, but it's a bit more costly:

http://www.doclipsky.com/page_procedures_restor.cfm


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

Usually walgreens has them. They will fall back off eventually though. 
better option is getting a pair of costas or mauis with the reader already build in.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter (Jan 15, 2009)

Can you send costas in to have them put in


----------



## Fishwish (Aug 3, 2004)

You need a pair of ONO sunglasses. Polarized fishing sunglasses with readers. I've been using them for years and I don't fish without them.

http://onos.com/


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Since I basically only have to have the glasses for knot tieing, I just keep a pair of cheap readers handy and switch back and forth. A hassle yes, but necessity.


----------



## MOCITY1 (Feb 3, 2007)

*bifocals*

At academy...bill dance....I LIKE THE PAIR I HAVE.


----------



## tbdoppler (Aug 27, 2011)

I have had both the Costa and Onos bi focal readers. The Onos are a lot better IMO. Costa has the bifocal set to high. Recently I ordered a pair of prescription glasses from the Onos website and they are great. $200 for a great pair of sunglasses.


----------

